# Fun/Training Blurring the Lines VIDEO



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

I found this in the things that youtube did not lose ! LOL


The question was asked by a young man that solicited help with his out of control GSD "what do you do when you are playing with your dog to teach him"....after the session I said well "lets grab a dog and see". So he recorded it so he could try some of it with his dog as he was learning. Its off the cuff and not edited but maybe there is something in there you can use! 

Im happy to report he has done well with that GSD ... I will see if I can get a video of him working with him as well. 

https://youtu.be/O6fsIBhWyt0


----------



## Meg O'Donovan (Aug 20, 2012)

Mega-fun for dog & handler. Very nice to watch. It's a good thing sharing these videos. Thanks.


----------



## Gina Mezin (Mar 8, 2016)

Thanks for sharing. Like the enthusiasm of both of them! When I'm filming mine, I start to get all serious and don't look too fun. I MUST work on my energy


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Good stuff! Happy Happy Happy!\\/\\/


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

Gina Mezin said:


> Thanks for sharing. Like the enthusiasm of both of them! When I'm filming mine, I start to get all serious and don't look too fun. I MUST work on my energy



you are welcome ,,,, dont feel bad we all do that..... sometimes when the expectations are at the least is when we get the most out of the dog. On most of these dogs if you go all Sgt Carter on them you will see your training go backwards.


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

Howard Knauf said:


> Good stuff! Happy Happy Happy!\\/\\/


We can grab a dog and go outside and become a kid again ... its a wonderful thing! Might accidentally show the dog a thing or two in the process.


----------



## Patty Beck (Mar 9, 2011)

I love this! This is how I do most of my training with ICE. The behaviors really do carry over when you need/want them.


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

Patty Beck said:


> I love this! This is how I do most of my training with ICE. The behaviors really do carry over when you need/want them.



blurring the lines between what our idea of training is and playtime really works on a number of levels. It works on the bond between dog and owner it reinforces wanted behaviors and discourages unwanted ones. When we go at the dog with these expectations many times we just set ourselves and the dog up to fail. For me the things Im looking for seem to come in a more organic way more than in a strict "training regimen". But I have seen others who maintain a very strict program and are great trainers...


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

One of the biggest things we got called on at training was being boring. That and being too long on the field and ending up with lacklustre work from the dog. It's hard sometimes, to go out on the field, especially when others are watching, and act goofy for your dog. But what they say about emotion travelling down the leash works for positive as well as negative. 

We'd laugh, in a good humoured way, at the more animated than usual way one of the handlers would walk when doing heel work, but consistent high in trial scores for obedience prove he was doing a few things right.


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

leslie cassian said:


> One of the biggest things we got called on at training was being boring. That and being too long on the field and ending up with lacklustre work from the dog. It's hard sometimes, to go out on the field, especially when others are watching, and act goofy for your dog. But what they say about emotion travelling down the leash works for positive as well as negative.
> 
> We'd laugh, in a good humoured way, at the more animated than usual way one of the handlers would walk when doing heel work, but consistent high in trial scores for obedience prove he was doing a few things right.


Leslie have you found that you could draw the dog out longer when the mood was light and more of a goof off mode?


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

I think as long as the dog is working well, keep going, but too often, as handlers, we don't always notice the dog has peaked for that session, and push for just a little more. Not always a bad thing with a more mature dog to ask for a bit more, but with a younger dog, you may end up souring them on the work. Or that push for more ends up with the dog falling apart or the exercise not done well, or frustrated handler and then you end on a bad note. 

For me, I found really short sessions were fine. Like 3-4 minutes only. I'd much rather get a really good single moment than a half-assed, half-hearted kinda sorta string of behaviour. At training I might put the dog back in the car for a while, let others have field time and then come out again. 

Been a while since I trained formally - my dogs are older now and just do fun stuff. I'm enjoying lower maintenance mature dogs and I'm not quite ready to take on a new puppy yet.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

"short sessions"

With a new puppy I use the TV for training. 

Watch the show till the 3-5 min commercial is on - work with the puppy - watch the show till the next commercial - work with the puppy, Yadda, yadda!

To serious and working a dog till "I" got tired was more my method of operation but markers and treats be they food or tug REALLY changed me on training.

Still learning at 71 and when I stop learning it's because I'll have a big pile of dirt on my face.  :lol:;-)


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

Bob Scott said:


> "short sessions"
> 
> With a new puppy I use the TV for training.
> 
> ...



Thats a great idea using the tv as a timer between little bits of training. Bob there was a time I was Sgt Carter on steroids, ridiculed marker trainers, never saw a choke I didnt like ..... boy Im glad I got over that and the dogs really are lol


----------

